# In-ceiling speaker layout



## Stonz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi folks,

My first time posting here. I'm in the midst of renovating my basement and am looking for some suggestions on positioning of some in-ceiling speakers.

I know that in-ceiling speakers are not going to provide the best audio experience, but I am not an audiophile concerned with top end performance. Until now I've been living with the sound from my tv speakers. 

The room is a long room where half will be a family tv area and the other half will be a children's play area. I'm simply looking for decent surround sound in the tv area. Primary seating will be in the form of a sectional positioned on one wall. Again...not necessarily ideal, but it's what we need to do. 

I have 5 speakers ready to go, but am thinking about adding 2 more. 

I'd appreciate any recommendations you can provide on the positioning of the 5 speakers I have, as well as where you would suggest another 2 might be best placed.

Here is my half-assed attempt at a drawing of the room. The circles indicate where I "think" the speakers I have should go.

Thanks very much for any help you can provide.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome

I assume the 5 circles you have are already set. If you want to add 2 more, I'd recommend that the 2 rears go back a bit and the side surrounds go beside the rear of the couch on the side walls.

Bryan


----------



## Stonz (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply.

I have the wire run, but the drywall hasn't gone up yet, so nothing is set yet.

If I add 2 more speakers, they would be in-ceiling as well.

To clarify...how far behind the couch would you suggest the rear speakers be positioned. For the sides, are you suggesting something like this?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That's about right but not sure if a 7.1 is really going to work very well with all surrounds in-ceiling. The side surrounds are not supposed to be localizable.

Behind you really depends on if the speakers have aimable tweeter modules.

Bryan


----------



## Stonz (Jan 26, 2010)

Again, appreciate the responses.

I'm not dead-set on adding the 2 extra speakers for 7.1. I was only really considering it because I have the ceiling open, and there's not going back once I board it up. If the extra two speakers really won't add that much, there not much point.

The 5 in-ceiling on their own have got to be better than tv speaker sound anyways. 

If I were to put the 2 extra speakers in-wall, immediately to either side of the listening area, would I get more benefit however?

Thanks again.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

In my opinion, yes, especially if they're front and rear firing dipole types.

Bryan


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

surrounds coming from the sides sound like they are supposed to. Don't know if your walls are still open..but with ceiling it should be childs play to run the wire through the wall..

My boss has a HT with the surrounds in the ceiling and I'm not trying to disparage your design, but they sound pretty lack luster becuase when your watching a movie and sound comes out of the surround speakers...it is coming from above your head. gun shots, foot steps, all of a sudden everyone is floating above the viewer? Of course , as an employee, it is my job to say.. that sounds awesome and then roll my eyes once I get out of sight.


----------



## MrMuddle (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Stonz, when you say you have 5 speakers "ready to go" do you mean you've already purchased the hardware?

If you already have the speakers then check the instructions provided with them. Most should have a section on how far apart to place the speakers, depending on your ceiling height to get a good stereo image. This can be helpful in figuring out where to place your surrounds.

Also bear in mind the aesthetics of your positioning - some people forget to consider the speakers positioning relative to light fixtures etc. Not a biggie this one but a little planning and you can really get a nice look & sound.

When I install in-ceiling surround systems I make sure to go for 'aim-able' speakers. Meaning the tweeter, or the entire driver can be/is angled so that the sound can be better directed at the listener. For example Polk LCi Series make for rather nice discrete rear surrounds in my opinion.

Most ceiling speakers point straight down and kind of create a 'cone' of sound if you like. I often see installs where the LCR speakers are quite far forward from the couch, and the listener is sitting outside 
this 'cone', which doesn't really make for full immersion in the soundtrack (like bbieger says things can sound a little odd).

If you have walls suitable for in-wall speakers and haven't bought the ceilings yet, I would highly advise switching to in-walls and save ceiling speakers for when there's no suitable wall (glass / doors / windows in the way or rear wall is too far back etc). Sorry, I know that comment's not really helping as you asked for advice on positioning ceiling speakers, but just my 2p worth.

Let us know how you get on.


----------

